# Regelmäßiger Helmwechsel?



## dsan1 (21. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Mir hat gestern ein Motorrad fahrender Freund erzählt, dass man sich alle zwei bis drei Jahre einen neuen Motorradhelm zulegen sollte, die Dinger hätten sozusagen eine begrenzte Haltbarkeit. Außerdem sei ein Helm nach dem ersten harten Sturz hinüber, auch wenn man äußerlich nur minimale oder gar keine Schäden feststellen kann. 

Stimmt das? Und trifft das auch auf MTB-Helme zu? 

Ich benutze einen zwei Jahre alten *Bell Ukon FS*, das "Visier" (oder wie das Ding heißt) ist bei einem Sturz bereits flöten gegangen. Unfall-Stürze hatte ich noch keine damit, runtergefallen ist er mir aber bereits zweimal volle Kanne ("§$%&/!!!) 

Was meint Ihr? Wechseln?


dsan1


----------



## polo (21. November 2007)

m.e. stimmt beides.
ich würde deinen helm wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2007)

jep ! Meiner wird auch bald wieder getauscht !


----------



## Lohmaxx (21. November 2007)

Da Dir Dein Helm mehrfach heruntergefallen ist, würde ich ihn  auch auswechseln.

Man unterscheidet duro- und thermoplastische Helmaussenschalen. Helme mit thermoplastischer Aussenschale sollten nach 4 - 5 Jahren ausgewechselt werden. 
Duroplastische Helmschalen (GFK, Glasfiber, Kohlefaser) sind wesentlich alterungsbeständiger. Da aber die Helminnenschalen meist aus Polystyrol gefertigt werden, und dieses Material schneller altert als die Aussenschale, wird ein Wechsel nach etwa gleicher Zeit fällig.
Mit Helmen sollte auf jeden Fall sorgsam umgegangen werden. Den Neuen dann besser nicht so oft fallen lassen.  

Gruß
Lohmaxx


----------



## Sledge (21. November 2007)

da ich mir auch demnächst einen Helm zulegen will, habe ich mich im Fachgeschäft beraten lassen, dabei beziehe ich mich jetzt nur auf Uvex fahrradhelme, die mir empfohlen wurden:

Haltbarkeit ist länger als 2 Jahre. Zumindest diese Helme sind kaum beeinflusst von UV-Strahlung, so das man sie deutlich länger verwenden kann.

Zudem halten diese Helme einen Fall bis 7m ohne Fremdgewicht, wie eines Kopfes, aus ohne Schaden zu tragen. Also kann er runterfallen, ohne das etwas passiert.
Sollte er natürlich bei einem Fahrradunfall oder mit deutlicher Krafteinwirkung den Boden berühren, so sollte er ausgetauscht werden.

Bezüglich Motorradhelmen kann ich da nur widersprechen, ich selber fahre Motorrad und besitze einen Helm mehr als 2 Jahre. 4-5 Jahre sind schon so ok, aber jeder halbwegs moderne Helm sollte so UV-beständig sein, das er mehr als 2 Jahre hält.


----------



## dsan1 (22. November 2007)

Ok, vielen Dank, dann muss ich wohl mal wieder in den Geldbeutel greifen ...


----------



## _robbie_ (22. November 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das Material innerhalb von 2 Jahren so stark verändert, dass eine Schutzwirkung nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Zum Thema Herunterfallen: Der Helm soll deinen Kopf bei einem starken Aufprall schützen und ist daher dementsprechend stabil gebaut, insofern sollte ein Fall aus normaler Höhe ihm wohl nicht sonderlich viel ausmachen. Falls doch, dann würde ich mir mehr Sorgen um meinen Kopf als um den Helm machen...


----------



## Cyclomaster (24. November 2007)

Du kannst mir deinen alten Helm schicken ich entsorg ihn kostenlos und fachgerecht für dich.


----------



## --hobo-- (24. November 2007)

Alle 5 Jahre, aber irgendwann macht man das eh aus hygienischen Gründen. Meinen werd ich vielleicht in 3-4 Jahren wechseln, ist auch oft im Einsatz. Wetter wirkt auch ein, Schweiss, Sonne, aber ich denke, das Material verändert sich nicht, höchstens Farbe bleicht aus oder so.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (24. November 2007)

So ca alle drei Jahre ist bei den gängigen MTB-Helmen wohl sinnvoll... Das hängt aber auch von der tatsächlichen Benutzungsdauer ab, würd ich sagen.

Leider lebt bei mir fast nie ein Helm so lange. Der letzte (sehr schicke) Xen den ich hatte, sollte noch ein Jahr gefahren werden, hat sich aber bei nem Frontalchrash in 'nen Gegenhang verabschiedet.  

Dafür hab ich jetzt den neuen Xen mit Stoffüberzug.


----------



## Cyclomaster (25. November 2007)

ICh einen der ersten E2 von Giro der dürftewohl so 7 Jahre alt sein kann auch mehr sein!

Der hält noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. November 2007)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das Material innerhalb von 2 Jahren so stark verändert, dass eine Schutzwirkung nicht mehr gegeben ist.
> Zum Thema Herunterfallen: Der Helm soll deinen Kopf bei einem starken Aufprall schützen und ist daher dementsprechend stabil gebaut, insofern sollte ein Fall aus normaler Höhe ihm wohl nicht sonderlich viel ausmachen. Falls doch, dann würde ich mir mehr Sorgen um meinen Kopf als um den Helm machen...



Natürlich ist die Schutzwirkung nicht weg, aber sie nimmt ab. Er soll deinen Kopf schützen richtig... In der Regel dadurch dass er selbst den Geist aufgibt. Und viel wird da auch nicht überdimensioniert sein bei den Gewichten  

grüße
jan


----------



## corsa (26. November 2007)

Klar macht einem Helm einmal runterfallen nichts aus. Aber er könnte dadurch einen Haarriss erleiden und wenn Du ihn dann brauchst, dann bricht er halt schneller. Das ist da Problem. 
In meinem neuen Helm steht ein Haltbarkeitsdatum drin. 
Aber würde auch sagen nach fünf Jahren gebrauch ist ein neuner drin. 
Hallo wir sprechen über einen Kopfschutz. Was sollen da ein paar gesparte Euronen?


----------



## sansibar (26. November 2007)

Hier noch was bezüglich der Aussage zu Motorradhelmen:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2079/2065404430_1d99f0f898.jpg?v=0

Was das mit dem Styropor in Bikehelmen betrifft, der wird mit der Zeit auch hart und spröde und kann die Stossenergie nicht mehr richtig absorbieren, also lieber alle 2 - 3 Jahre mal 100  investieren


----------



## uphillking (26. November 2007)

Das mit dem Altern der Fahrradhelme ist ein Ammenmärchen !
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich im TV einen Bericht über Crashtest von Bike-Helmen gesehen. Dort wurde vom Tüv u.a. auch ein alter Helm (dem Design nach 10 Jahre alt, typische "Salatschüssel") getestet. Auch dieser Uralthelm hat den Falltest bestanden und hätte die entsprechenden Prüfsiegel erhalten.
Fakt ist aber dass Helme die bereits einen Sturz oder Fall auf harten Untergrund hinter sich haben ausgetauscht werden sollten. Auch wenn äusserlich keine Beschädigung sichtbar ist. Der eigenen Gesunfdheit zuliebe.


----------



## falkd (26. November 2007)

Schutzwirkung? Fahrradhelm? 

Falk D.

(P.S.: Jehova.)


----------



## Phantomias (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich tausche zwar meine Helme auch regelmäßig. Aber eher wegen Design und Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_metzger (1. Januar 2008)

Renn doch mal mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand. Dann weisst du, ob er noch schützt.


----------



## falkd (2. Januar 2008)

Kam schon die Nummer mit Hochhaus, Fahrradhelm und Wollmütze?


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Januar 2008)

Durch was altert denn ein Helm? Durch UV Strahlung? Ich starte nie vor 17:00 Uhr, also ist dann doch fast keine UV Strahlung mehr vorhanden.


----------



## der_metzger (2. Januar 2008)

falkd schrieb:


> Kam schon die Nummer mit Hochhaus, Fahrradhelm und Wollmütze?



Nein. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## falkd (2. Januar 2008)

Werft mal einen Helm und ne Wollmütze vom Hochhaus...

@20: PU-Schaum altert sogar durch Temperaturschankungen und Schall. 
Aber selbst wenn im Inneren nur noch Krümel sind, können die noch Energie aufnehmen. Entscheidend ist die Anzahl der noch vorhandenen geschlossenen Poren. Leider gibt es dafür iirc nur zerstörende Messverfahren. 

@Sansibar: 2 bis 3 Jahre sind eindeutig zu kurz. Für PU-Presschaumteile in Flugzeugen werden 5 Jahre angesetzt, wenn die Maschine 120h in der Woche fliegt. 
Zumal selbst beim neuen Fahrradhelm die nach DIN-EN spezifizierte aufzunehmende Energiemenge eher gering ist (Snell 95B erfüllt ja keiner mehr). Die Schutzwirkung im Gelände beruht imho eher auf der Verhärtung des Schaums beim Abformen und so dem Schutz vor Eindringen von Fremdkörpern, der Möglichkeit zu Gleiten und dem Schutz der Augen und Ohren durch Weghalten. 

Es gäbe durchaus leichte und dauerhafte Energieabsorber (Alu-Honeycombs, Microballs, ...). Die Industrie hat sich nun mal darauf versteift, Dinge mit einem überschaubaren Lebenszyklus und einem erstaunlichen Wertgewinn von Produktion bis Verkauf anzubieten.


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Januar 2008)

Wieso PU (Polyurethan)? In Helmen ist doch normalerweise Polystyrolschaumstoff ( Styropor )


----------



## corsa (4. Januar 2008)

also in den neueren Helmen steht ein Verfalldatum drin. 
(hab ich die Tage beim Händler meines Vertrauens gesehen)


----------



## EnduroErnie (4. Januar 2008)

corsa schrieb:


> also in den neueren Helmen steht ein Verfalldatum drin.
> (hab ich die Tage beim Händler meines Vertrauens gesehen)



und was stand da drin? 
2 jahre? 
3 jahre? 
4 jahre? 
5 jahre?


----------



## falkd (4. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht nicht doch ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum?


----------



## falkd (4. Januar 2008)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Wieso PU (Polyurethan)? In Helmen ist doch normalerweise Polystyrolschaumstoff ( Styropor )



Styropor sollte nicht mehr verwendet werden, da der Schaum keine definierte  Verhärtung beim Abformen zeigt, die Geschlossenporigkeit sehr stark von der Verarbeitung abhängt und vor allem ist er so gut wie gar nicht temperaturbeständig. Heutige Helme sollten aus PU oder PP-E gefertigt sein, wobei erfreulicherweise der Anteil von PP-E zunimmt.

Falk D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (4. Januar 2008)

falkd schrieb:


> Styropor sollte nicht mehr verwendet werden, da der Schaum keine definierte  Verhärtung beim Abformen zeigt, die Geschlossenporigkeit sehr stark von der Verarbeitung abhängt und vor allem ist er so gut wie gar nicht temperaturbeständig. Heutige Helme sollten aus PU oder PP-E gefertigt sein, wobei erfreulicherweise der Anteil von PP-E zunimmt.
> 
> Falk D



Welcher aktuelle Helm ist denn aus  PU oder PP-E?


----------

